# Power to Door controls lost



## svk (Dec 6, 2017)

2007 GMC. All of a sudden nothing electrical works on my passenger side door. Door won't lock, window wont roll down, blinker in mirror only flashes very faintly.

I am thinking the door has somehow lost ground? I was going to try to ground it with a piece of wire first to see if that is the issue, and if it is I will manually ground it to the frame. Or is this something else?


----------



## blades (Dec 6, 2017)

Possibly a short or a wire that is broken inside insulating jacket. does the indicator come on if the door is ajar with engine on? Window switches go bad mostly the master on the drivers side as that is the one with the most use. I don't know if the locks are part of the master switch panel assembly but if so that is a likely culprit.


----------



## svk (Dec 6, 2017)

blades said:


> Possibly a short or a wire that is broken inside insulating jacket. does the indicator come on if the door is ajar with engine on? Window switches go bad mostly the master on the drivers side as that is the one with the most use. I don't know if the locks are part of the master switch panel assembly but if so that is a likely culprit.


I will check tonight to see if the indicator comes on when in gear when I have a passenger in the car.


----------

